# BowMaster Bow Press Evaluation



## WTAILHUNTER

*BowMaster Bow Press (for in the field changes)*



















I just got this from Cabela's this is a very well made product. It works great! they even supply you with two little pieces of leather that you fold in half and stick in the notch of the limb so the cable from the bow press does not mar it up. If your in the field and something happens to your bow and you need a press I can't imagine not having this with me. I used it to change out a string leach and puff...worked great!

*Bottom line I would recommend the Bow Master Bow Press to any hunter or 3D shooter. I get so excited when a product actually works and is well made.*


----------



## harleyryder

I have to agree I have used it for quite a few years now on a lot of differant bows from just adjusting a string to changing limbs.Very affordable too...


----------



## happycamper

I like my Bowmaster.Just installed Vaportrail string/cable on Switchback.Folks on Mathews site say it will void your warranty.Not an approved press for Mathews bows.I don't care.


----------



## CHAMPION2

It is definitely a handy tool to have for small projects like peeps, strings, etc. I have actually changed limbs as well with it, but a regular press would work better for larger projects. Toted mine to Wyoming antelope hunting last year just in case us guys had any equipment issues.


----------



## hdracer

I use one and it works fine. I use it on my Cardiac, Element, my GFs Diamond Edge and a friend's old Bear Whitetail. I've but in string leeches, peeps, cable slides, etc with it. It's a little clumsy without a vise but not to bad. Just be careful about the location of the presses cable ferrules before you start cranking the handle. If you try to pull one thru the rollers, the cable will definitely break.


----------



## jasonpa

Yep, looked like a great product for the price but would not work on my 30" draw Hoyt Katera.


----------



## Dave2

have had one for years and has never let me down, very useful for all string maintenance, tuning, etc, one of the best archery tools I have ever purchased.


----------



## $mitty05

i have one and im glad i do. dont need to buy an expensive bow press just to do small adjustments or add stuff to your string. it is a great product. they also make an adapter for split limb bows.


----------



## rhenj

Great Product, I have had some problem with the washer under the block cracking, but that is pressing a 100# Allegiance. I have used it very effectively on that Allegiance, a Rascal, An alpine micro, a Ladyhawk and an Equalizer. I am a little curious as to why it would not work on a Katera.


----------



## slamdam

what about a PSE SS does it work on this bow??


----------



## RxBowhunter

*Great product!*

I've used one for several years without any problems.
I've used it on Mathews Outback, Switchback XT, Apex, Apex 7, Drenalin, Ross Cardiac, Bowtech Tribute, Martin Scepter II, Slayer and Firecat. I've done minor repairs and adjustments on peeps and installing string silencers as well as replacing strings and cables. No problems or issues. Just make sure the limb holders are alligned properly before cranking it down.


----------



## little bow blue

*Great product*

Have used one for years. Excellent especially on parallel limb bows.
Was advised to get the split limb adaptor to work on Bowtech Commander rather than let its poundage down. DON'T the cam on the 08 Commander is too wide and the split limb adaptor wont fit. Works well on my other split limb bows.


----------



## chouke

Is it possible to use the bowmaster on a Hoyt Ultra Elite cam ½ plus?
I have problems.

Before I used it on my Apex 7 ..NO problem.

Can anyone explain me how to use it?

Thanks,


----------



## Danno75

I use one on the time on my Switchback XT, works great. I do recomend using some cloth rags or leather to keep in between all parts of the press and the bow to minimize any scratches.


----------



## Huntin Nole

*Thumbs up*

Great bow press for a Do-It-Yourself archer that doesn't need a full press. I've changed out countless parts, strings and cables with mine.


----------



## OCD

Great product. I use the split limb brackets on all bows, split and solid limb, when possible. By far the best $40 I've spent in the archery world, IMHO.


----------



## OCD

little bow blue said:


> Have used one for years. Excellent especially on parallel limb bows.
> Was advised to get the split limb adaptor to work on Bowtech Commander rather than let its poundage down. DON'T the cam on the 08 Commander is too wide and the split limb adaptor wont fit. Works well on my other split limb bows.


+1 I've never used it on centerpivot Bowtechs, just back off the limbs, and slip the string off. It just doesn't get any simpler than that!


----------



## 78Staff

Had one for some time, worked fine on older non parallel bows, split limb brackets worked fine on VTEC, kinda scary on my vectrix. I mean it worked but I kept my eye on the brackets because they didn't grab alot of meat and dug into the string abit before relaxing. Went ahead and bought a Grizzy but the BM is handy to have.


----------



## Big Shot

happycamper said:


> I like my Bowmaster.Just installed Vaportrail string/cable on Switchback.Folks on Mathews site say it will void your warranty.Not an approved press for Mathews bows.I don't care.


Seriously??? The reason I ask, is because I am pretty sure the picture Bowmaster has on their homepage is pressing a Mathews bow!!!


----------



## Bakeman57

*Mine blew apart in use.*

I'm always glad to see products work great for all ,even when they didn't work well for me. I was pressing my bow and it let go right on the end. I had a hold of the bow by the limb as it was cradled in a bow holder and the cam came around and split my hand open at the knuckle. 6 stitches. I had used it quite a bit up to that point and always flinched a bit when I was tightening it down. I use the rachet press by RAM now and I think its money well spent.
I'm not bashing because I have never heard of anyone else having any problems with this press. Just wanted to share what happened to me. I would be careful to inspect the ends after each use to make certain they are holding.


----------



## jersey archer

*bowmaster*

I have a ratchet loc press but i need something for my Bowtech General any body out there has used one on a general?


----------



## iceman36

had mine for 2 years now,works awesome.Paid for itself in no time


----------



## iceman36

buy the eze-e-eye laser tuner and you'll never have to pay the shop to tune your bow again.


----------



## elkslayer

Have had mine for several years and it works great. I shoot Hoyt bows and use the split limb adapter. 

I read above a guy said it would not work on his 30 inch draw Katera that in not correct. I have a 30 inch draw and used it on my Vulcan with no Problems (same bow) I just bought a Katera XL and used it on that as well.

This is a great product.


----------



## white.greg

little bow blue said:


> Have used one for years. Excellent especially on parallel limb bows.
> Was advised to get the split limb adapter to work on Bowtech Commander rather than let its poundage down. DON'T the cam on the 08 Commander is too wide and the split limb adapter wont fit. Works well on my other split limb bows.


Thanks for posting this, I have an 07 commander which is the same as the 08 as far as limb dimensions go and I almost bought this until I saw your post. How hard would it be to modify their adapter to fit the commanders? Or could I make my own? 

Thanks


----------



## hatamoto

I have a Diamond Marquis bow, and I'm wondering the Bowmaster bowpress will work on it?

Thanks!!


----------



## jobuck86

The bow master is sweet.


----------



## Swamp Rabbit

*?*



slamdam said:


> what about a PSE SS does it work on this bow??


Did anyone ever confirm this?


----------



## polarbear06

It works great on my SS but you do have to make a modification. You will have to tie a knot in the cable as there isn't enough swages on them to make the bowmaster short enough. I did this with mine and have since used it to press the bow over and over again. My full size press won't work on it, my bowmaster works great. You also need the split limb adapters.


----------



## LongLimbs

*V-Tec and the press*

I used the press on my V-tec with split limbs and never managed to get the job done without scraping a little on the cam. The cam was just large enough to require a little contact with the press. No big deal, it worked perfectly other than that but it took a lot of care to prevent removing some finish.


----------



## b_vanfossen

will this work on a 30" ATA bow? I saw someone said that it wouldn't work on their 30" bow, but I'd like to check that statement.

Thanks


----------



## BTScott

It will work just fine. I use it on a 30.5 ATA martin Cheetah with no issues.


----------



## TAP

Doesnt work on a BowTech Captain with the triple width Cams. 

Does anyone know if the MFG will be making a wider split limb adapter?


----------



## Cocklebur

*bowmaster press*

I have an older bowmaster press. It wouldn't press short bows. I E-Mailed the company and they sent me a new cable assembly complete for I think about $10. It now works great.


----------



## ocala

*Got mine yesterday and used it to install a peep*

on my new bow. Carefully read the instructions first. Bowmaster is a very good tool. 
ocala


----------



## xm15e2m4

Must be a good tool. I have a friend that is an archery coach who won't leave home without one.


----------



## Werebear

The bowmaster is really a great tool, I don't leave home w/o it. I'm a truck driver and I carry my bow & target w/ me... just put a new string & cable slide on my bow this afternoon. I cut the little bar off, it seems to work better if I use a small adj.wrench or ratchet.


----------



## RugerRedhawk

Anyone have a good method of securing the bow to a workbench or something while pressing/adjusting with this press? I'd like to get one of these to do string changes and adjustments, but have no vise or anything set up at all yet.


----------



## PBR38

Sounds like a great product. Just wondering if anyone has used this on a Maxxis 31?


----------



## roddy1

I had one and the swedges slipped the first time I used it. I was pressing a BT Sentinel. I threw it away.


----------



## wileyarcher

Anyone pressed a Destroyer 340 with this tool?


----------



## lnevett

ttt


----------



## Cajun83

I love mine... pressed both my Truth II and a buddies Diamond so far. Works like a charm.


----------



## monstertiki

can this new version press a monster?


----------



## monstertiki

Nevermind I got my answer in another thread.


----------



## bigblue0805

monstertiki said:


> Nevermind I got my answer in another thread.


what was the answer? can it press a Monster? thanks


----------



## roddy1

I posted earlier that I had one break and threw it away. He explained that they had some quality issues a few years ago and guess what? They PM'd me and are gonna send me a new one. Very impressive!


----------



## harris6048

I used mine for the 1st time last night, I have an Apple that won't press the new parallel limb bows. the Bowmaster worked great, a little slower than a larger press.


----------



## harris6048

I used mine for the 1st time last night, I have an Apple that won't priss the new paralle limb bows. the Bowmaster worked great, a little slower than a larger press.


----------



## rambofirstblood

pressed my bowmadness xl with the new adapters,worked great.
500.00 for a new press, I don't think so.


----------



## Edwin

*New Bowmaster Split Limb Adapters on a Maxis and Monster*

This is to answer two questions that were asked earlier in this thread.

The new Bowmaster Split Limb Adapters do work on the Hoyt Maxxis and the Mathews Monster. 

Although the Maxxis is advertized as past parallel, it is not past parallel at rest. We used a Maxxis that was lent to us by Hoyt to demo the new adapters at the ATA show. The new adapters worked extremely well on the Maxxis!

Although the new Split Limb Adapters do not work on most past parallel limb bows, they do work on the Monster. The blocks on the tops of the limb tips of the Monster hold the adapters in place and keep them from sliding toward the ends of the limbs. We worked with a Monster while developing the new adapters and changed the spacing on the limb bumpers to avoid the blocks.

Here is a list of the known issues with the new Bowmaster Split Limb Adapters

PAST-PARALLEL at rest
The new Bowmaster split limb adapters WILL NOT work on most bows that are beyond parallel or past-parallel AT REST. Some manufactures describe their bows as past-parallel (e.g. Hoyt Maxxis) but they are only past-parallel when drawn. The new adapters WILL work on bows up to parallel at rest. The exception to the past-parallel rule is the Mathews Monster. The blocks on the tops of the limb tips of the Monster hold the adapters in place and keep them from sliding toward the ends of the limbs. While many of the PSE X-Force bows are past-parallel at rest, not all of them are. For example, the X-Force SS models that we have seen are not past-parallel at rest, while every X-Force GX we have seen is past-parallel at rest.

Because of the past-parallel issue, the new adapters WILL NOT work on most of the PSE X-Force models and the Bear Attack and Assault model bows.

AXEL MOUNTED ON TOP OF THE LIMB (Destroyer models by BowTech)
BowTech is using a pillow block bearing on the tops of the limb tips of their new Destroyer model bows. The new Bowmaster split limb adapters WILL NOT clear the axel and should not be used on these bows.

BOWS WITH FLARED LIMB TIPS (Most Bear model bows)
Many of Bear Archery’s bows have flared limb tips. The new Bowmaster split limb adapters WILL NOT work on bows with flared limb tips.

YES, THEY DO WORK ON
The new split limb adapters do work on solid limbs, center pivot limbs, parallel limbs, narrow limbs and wide limbs.

Hope this helps.

Sincerely,
Edwin Paff
Prototech Ind., Inc.
[email protected]


----------



## cjac5525

*I'll hang onto that extra $$$$$.....*

Pressed my Hoyt Turbohawk with the bowmaster and new attachments last night. Worked like a charm - probably takes a little longer than the more expensive presses (at least the first time you press your bow) - but I'm not using it everyday either. 100% awesome - completely satisfied with the product!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Cooter2575

*Old split limb bracket*

Will the old split limb bracket work on the Bear bows with the flared limb tips?

If so can you still get them?


----------



## Cajun83

Cooter2575 said:


> Will the old split limb bracket work on the Bear bows with the flared limb tips?
> 
> If so can you still get them?


yes they will and yes you can. Presses my Truth II just fine.


----------



## fatboyshooter

*Will Bowmaster Press work on an 2008 Bowtech Constitution?*



WTAILHUNTER said:


> *BowMaster Bow Press (for in the field changes)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this from Cabela's this is a very well made product. It works great! they even supply you with two little pieces of leather that you fold in half and stick in the notch of the limb so the cable from the bow press does not mar it up. If your in the field and something happens to your bow and you need a press I can't imagine not having this with me. I used it to change out a string leach and puff...worked great!
> 
> *Bottom line I would recommend the Bow Master Bow Press to any hunter or 3D shooter. I get so excited when a product actually works and is well made.*


I need to know if anybody has used the Bowmaster Press on a 2008 Bowtech Constitution A-A = approx. 40.125"


----------



## u812sds

*bowmaster press*

i have used this press on my pse gx as well as my omen with the split limb adapters.also used it on my ally, guardian and my rytera with no problems at all great little press cant go wrong buying one


----------



## 2nd_Shot

RugerRedhawk said:


> Anyone have a good method of securing the bow to a workbench or something while pressing/adjusting with this press? I'd like to get one of these to do string changes and adjustments, but have no vise or anything set up at all yet.


I use Apple Archery bow vise. You can lock on bow and rotate it in any directon while working on it. Great 3rd hand.

http://www.applearchery.com/shop/apple_economy_vise.php


----------



## paulrueda

Can you use it on an omen?


----------



## spoco57

Purchased one from bowhunterssuperstore.com. Cost me about the same as a couple trips to the proshop. Pressed my bow immediately to install a new peepsight. Pressed it later to put a twist in my string to line up the peep. Great little press!


----------



## hankpot

paulrueda said:


> Can you use it on an omen?


anyone tried this?


----------



## guntercb

RugerRedhawk said:


> Anyone have a good method of securing the bow to a workbench or something while pressing/adjusting with this press? I'd like to get one of these to do string changes and adjustments, but have no vise or anything set up at all yet.


I just lay the bow on my workbench, attached the press and press the bow. I have changed a string that way and the bow press seemed to work fine for me. However, I am new at all this so maybe I had an issue and did not even known it.  Not having a vise does not seem to hurt me. I just have a nice work bench and use my press with the bow laying on the bench. 

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## nicko

I picked one of these up a month or so ago. Works great on my 2007 Synergy and 2005 Illusion. I've only used it to add some string silencers and serve in a peep.


----------



## roaddogjru

*Split limb adapters*

Definately get the split limb adapters. Well worth the $35. I use them on everything, (split limb or not). They put the cable 3 or 4 inches above the string and reduce the pressure required to press the bow by 1/2 or better.


----------



## SCORPION KING

Does anyone know their website ,I've got a couple of burrs in my cable,and was wanting to replace just the cable. Thanks


----------



## Demp223

Mine is in bow case at all times. Very useful tool.


----------



## Red Stag

SCORPION KING said:


> Does anyone know their website ,I've got a couple of burrs in my cable,and was wanting to replace just the cable. Thanks


AT rules says no Homepage links. So i give you an artikle link:wink:

http://www.prototechind.com/split_limb_adapters_info.htm

Good luck
RS


----------



## tommybob

Could this press be used on the shorter crossbow limbs ?
Thank You
Tom


----------



## Edwin

*The Bowmaster Bow Press is not recommended for crossbows.*

I am sorry, but the Bowmaster Bow Press was not designed to be used on a crossbow and NO attempt should be made to use the Bowmaster on a crossbow.

Edwin Paff
Prototech Ind., Inc.


----------



## wt2146

Thanks to some of the posts on this thread, I decided to get one. It arrived the the day and I couldn't be happier. I am a guy that likes doing stuff myself. Nothing against a pro bow shop, but if I can do it myself and save a little money, then I'm all about it. I pressed my Martin Bengal to replace a draw length module and my Diamond Rapture to do the same and also replace the cable and strings and add a peep. I worked great. In the future, I will probably get a set of the split limb adapters. It keeps the setup raised above everything and the gap between the limb and cam barely has enough room to get the end/anchor through.


----------



## iceman36

i have used them on guardian swat apa black mamba mathews hyperlite,dartons a couple hoyts and a fw bears and a high country,problly moe i cant rmember and never had a poble with it what so ever


----------



## expertmagician

Bringing to life an old thread....I was thinking of buying this Bowmaster Bow press (Portable)...any updated thoughts ?

Does it work well ?

I would love to hear the good, bad and the ugly 

Thx !


----------



## MuddyCrick

I also want to know how well they work??

Especially on a Mathews Heli-m if anyone has experience with it.


----------



## Edwin

Here is some feedback we received from a customer using the Bowmaster on the Mathews Heli-m.

"works fine on new mathews helim, fits right in front of the cam on top and bottom. I was a little skeptical at first but after having my local dealer look it over with me, we can both agree that this is an awesome product. Back the limb bolts out five turns and its as safe and effective as a full size bow press, but for a much better price. I am extremely pleased with this product and will tell everyone i see, this product is all you need to tune your bow."


----------



## Videolester

LOVE mine! Use it for all sorts of bow/string maintenance. Use the limb adapters ... the press requires less energy that way. Inspect and be sure the limb adapters are centered correctly as you start to "crank" the press so that they do not come off the limbs ... could be NASTY if they do! LOVE THIS PRODUCT! Forgot to mention .. Using this on my Bowtech Assassin.


----------



## mitja_bonca

Will this also suit to new bows, like Hoyt Ventum?
This is it right:


----------

